# Every now and again.



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

I wanted to say Hi to everyone. I haven't been around much. Life happens. Kids are involved with school activities, work and family. I've been kinda down in the dumps lately. I have a bad hip and I have tried to get it to a point where I might still be able to hunt, but it's just not happening. It hurts all the time, and hurts more when I hike distances. So I have come to the conclusion that my days of walking long distances to hunt critters are numbered. I sold almost all of my firearms. I took a look at what I had and decided I didn't need an entire arsenal of firearms that I couldn't physically use or have time to use. I still have my trusty Marlin 1895 45-70 for big game. And I kept my Remy VLS in .223 for varmints. But that's about it. I am going to try to continue to hunt critters when I can and when my hip is up to it.

To be honest, I have tried to give information where i could to help others. I have been an a$$hole more times than I can remember, and for that I apologize. Life is too short to to be angry.

Well I have rambled enough I will try to pop in every now and again, but it's hard for me to come onto the forum and talk about hunting when I can't really participate as much anymore.

I hope this message finds you all in good spirits.

-Mo Mo


----------



## Ruger (Jan 22, 2011)

Hope that things get better for you. Keep your chin up and please pop in and let us know how you are doing.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

ever thought about a new hip, my new knee was the best thing I did for my lack of mobility, almost 4 years now and it is working GREAT.....now if the rest of me was that good....lol


----------



## kiyote (Jun 15, 2014)

mo mo. it sucks to get old and it ain't for the meek.

don't let it get you down. you just gotta keep on keepin on.

do what you gotta do but remember some things are worth the pain.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

I'm sorry to hear about your hip and the discomfort it causes. Sooner or later you'll need to have it fixed..... do it sooner, you'll be glad you did.


----------



## knapper (Feb 5, 2010)

I see myself getting older and slower but, I keep at it. My brother in law had both hips done and is back to doing what he did before. What it takes is you making up your mind to do it. You will be better off all around. Remember never give up!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Glad to see you've popped back in, Mo-Mo. I'm sure you'll make the right decisions relative to your mobility.

I don't like the notion of surgery but tomorrow I go under the knife for "trigger thumb." Sure will be nice to gain the full use of my left thumb again.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Well wishes on your surgery tomorrow Glen. I guess it beats Joes Arrow thumb.


----------



## 220swift (Mar 2, 2011)

also withing you good luck with the surgery and a speedy recovery Glen......


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

As much as I hate to say it mo mo, life catches up to all of us . I find myself looking forward to hunting season because of my kids and grandkids more than something for me . A change of attitude I guess you could call it . I have been fortunate to have good health and a job that allows me to do the outdoors life largely as I please ....and I have made the most of it . Are the good old days just that ? No I think there are many good days ahead for all of us including yourself . Changes will need to be made , expectations adjusted and time allotted for what we feel is most important. Ive always enjoyed your posts and the knowledge you have willingly shared . Keep at it and stay with us , we need you . :thumbsup:


----------



## catcapper (Feb 11, 2010)

Dang Cam--- I thought I was read'in a paper from Dr.Phil.LOL.

awprint:


----------



## birdsnspurs (Mar 17, 2017)

A buddies father just had his hip redone. He's trucking around great


----------



## C2C (Mar 17, 2012)

catcapper said:


> Dang Cam--- I thought I was read'in a paper from Dr.Phil.LOL.
> 
> awprint:


I wish I had his bank account ..lol


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mo Mo, I hear your pain brother... You know that I have back issues and I am not able to walk far from the Jeep. If I remember correctly you have to travel a few hours to go calling? That in its self would discourage me, but I wouldn't give up just yet.. I don't know the hunting regulations for your state, but I would look into hunting close to home... Here in Az some of the municipal units are open to hunting (shotgun only) and there's a lot of public hunting land surrounding civilization ( state trust/BLM land). What I am getting at is how close to civilization can you hunt? The 1/4 mile rule applies here. You would be surprised how many coyotes live in town. How much gear do you bring with? I used to bring everything I thought I would need, now I only bring what I need. Travel light and stay close to your vehicle, you don't need to walk a mile to smoke a coyote. ????

Here's what I bring:
1. Rifle
2.Shooting sticks
3. Stool
4. 911® Tactical shoulder bag.
Inside the 911® bag is my FoxPro w/decoy & remote, one box of ammunition, two hand calls, para-cord for a drag, a skinning knife, range finder, camo mesh face mask, camo mesh gloves, a Shemagh, small first aid kit and last but not least a small bottle of "mist".

What I wear:
1. Snake boots
2. 911® cargo pants, tan or brown to match the ground.
3. Long sleeve shirt, green to match the bushes or trees, camo is fine but not absolutely necessary.
4. Boonie hat, get a new one when it starts to fade or you will stick out like a sore thumb.

What I do:
1.Drive down the power lines or any road and look for a spot a coyote would be resting... Sometimes I'll try where I don't think one would be, you don't always have to find sign, it's nice but I don't search an area because of my back issues.
2. Park the Jeep behind a tree, cactus or whatever cover you can find, park on the other side of the road if necessary. 
3. Check the wind from the vehicle and head into it, I go just far enough away from the Jeep so I can't see it...75-100' give or take. The sun doesn't ever work in my favor so I don't worry about it.
4. Find a tree etc to sit under, make sure you can see where your caller is going and you have a clear shooting lane.
5. I set the caller close to me...maybe 50-75' away.
6. I sometimes use the "mist" it's a mix of animal urine, it doesn't fool a coyote but I believe it can confuse a coyote for a second.
7. Get ready... I get my rifle on the sticks and give one last look around at all shadows etc. I myself keep the safety on and only take it off when I am ready to shoot.
8. Start calling... I start at low volume with bird sounds and slowly turn it up and then pause for a few moments and repeat. If nothing shows I'll switch to rabbit distress and do the same, after fifteen minutes my back is done and I will move to the next spot and start over. I start one stand with bird sounds and start the next stand with distress sounds.

Urban hunting Who knew


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone. It just kinda gets a guy down, but I'm gonna keep pushing forward. A hip replacement isn't in the cards right now. I have really bad sciatica in my lower back and possibly a slipped disc( don't know for sure) too. Just gotta dig down and have some true grit I guess.

AZ, this is my normal kit:

A cheap walmart back pack : foxpro, bottle of water, some extra ammo, headlamp, and an "oh shit" kit (first aid, fire starter, etc.)

Shooting sticks.

Rifle.

Cheap clothing: Carhartt jeans, some boots (hiking or cold weather), maybe a flannel shirt, hoodie or jacket ( all in earth tones).


----------



## Larry (Dec 2, 2010)

Hip replacement is like getting your wisdom tooth pulled. But there is one trick..measure both legs before you go in... just to compare when you get out. I say this as most YMCA's already have enough short legged people that can't stay in the right swim lane after surgery! :frusty:

Anywhooooo I wish you the best...hope your back with some stories soon!


----------



## glenway (Mar 27, 2011)

Ever look into laser therapy, Mo-Mo? Don't know anyone personally who's used it, but it centers on healing. I don't know how prevalent the clinics are, but there are a few around metro-Detroit.

That whole surgery thing was surreal for me last week. Another world. Toughest on the brain all that thinking.


----------



## azpredatorhunter (Jul 24, 2012)

Mo mo, I have ruptured discs at L4/L5 & L5/S1, Spinal stenosis, degenerative disc disease, and sciatica... if I turn, move or bend the wrong way it will pinch the static nerve and causes my spine to curl...it can last anywhere from a week to five weeks. Get a MRI done, that way you know what your up against. What ever you do don't go down the opioid road...all it does is cover up your pain and you wind up hurting yourself more. Don't get me wrong, pain pills work wonders for Acute pain, but they stop working for Chronic pain after time. After you get an MRI then you'll know what you can do...ie: if your disc is not ruptured you may be able to strengthen your core, that can definitely help with your back and prevent further damage.


----------



## Mo Mo (Sep 16, 2016)

azpredatorhunter said:


> Mo mo, I have ruptured discs at L4/L5 & L5/S1, Spinal stenosis, degenerative disc disease, and sciatica... if I turn, move or bend the wrong way it will pinch the static nerve and causes my spine to curl...it can last anywhere from a week to five weeks. Get a MRI done, that way you know what your up against. What ever you do don't go down the opioid road...all it does is cover up your pain and you wind up hurting yourself more. Don't get me wrong, pain pills work wonders for Acute pain, but they stop working for Chronic pain after time. After you get an MRI then you'll know what you can do...ie: if your disc is not ruptured you may be able to strengthen your core, that can definitely help with your back and prevent further damage.


thanks for the info. I am going to call on Monday and see if I can set something up.


----------

